# Daily Show Repeats



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

I know there has always been a problem getting DirecTivo to only record one showing of an episode that repeats four times per day (like the Daily Show). To work around this, I've always gone into the To Do List each week and deleted all the showings I don't want, and just keep the one I do want (usually the AM showing).

In the last few days, I've had to do this three different times for the upcoming week. I've gone in and deleted the duplicate scheduled recordings, but then they later reappear scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## jca (Jun 5, 2001)

_The Daily Show_ and _The Colbert Report_ repeat several times each day, plus extra repeats on Monday (morning/day), often with no description.

You'll need to set-up manual recordings for these two shows.

I assume this problem will get worse over time, as networks do not want to give Tribune full information about their shows (especially if something is a repeat) and schedule, because they want you recording those repeats instead of a different show/network.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

This problem pops up every time Jon Stewart goes on vacation. Comedy Central does a poor job with their Guide Data, so the Tivo treats each airing as "first run". I just check my To Do List each week to filter out those unneeded recordings.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> This problem pops up every time Jon Stewart goes on vacation. Comedy Central does a poor job with their Guide Data, so the Tivo treats each airing as "first run". I just check my To Do List each week to filter out those unneeded recordings.


But that is what I've been doing...I delete all the unwanted recordings from the To Do List. I did that two days ago for the upcoming week and then this morning some of those unwanted episodes were back on the To Do List. So I went in again and deleted them from the To Do List and just an hour later I checked and they were all back on the To Do List.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Strange. Mine haven't reappeared on my HR10-250. I'll keep checking.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Just set up manual recordings by channel, day, and time for those shows.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

I have moved Daily Show from the DirecTivo to my MythTV box, where one of the "season passs" options is "record this show 1x/day". 

It grabs one and stops. Yay! I hope that pressure from Myth will cause Tivo/DirectTV to implement interface upgrades but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kc1ih (Nov 12, 2005)

jasoncarr said:


> I have moved Daily Show from the DirecTivo to my MythTV box, where one of the "season passs" options is "record this show 1x/day".
> 
> It grabs one and stops. Yay! .


But with the Daily Show, if you are on the east coast won't that cause it to only record the 1 AM showing, meaning you will always be almost a day behind?


----------



## ask (Dec 3, 2002)

From an old TIVO newsletter:

If you like The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, you know what happens when the show takes a week or two hiatus: Your DVR records lots of repeats because they stop listing the guests for each night. Why? When the networks don't provide unique guide data, TiVo can't determine if the show is new or a repeat, so it records them all to play it safe. Waste space and/or manual recordings no more! Martin T., from the Web's most beloved TiVo community forum, exercised the new-and-improved TiVo WishList® feature to to get us our daily Jon Stewart, without the three extra servings. Here's how:
Go to Find Programs, and create a new WishList® search.
Enter the show title as your first Keyword: Daily Show with Jon Stewart.
Select "Done entering Keyword."
Next, select Keyword again, this time entering the generic program description (the following is the generic descriptor for Daily Show): A humorous slant on top news stories.
Now give it a Thumbs down. (By default, your first Keyword gets a Thumbs up.)
Set the WishList to "Auto-record" with "First-run only."
Delete the old Season Pass recording for Daily Show.
So what just happened? You've instructed your TiVo DVR to record all new episodes and ignore episodes with generic guide data. No more reruns. No more multiple recordings. And if two of your tuners are busy at airtime, TiVo will choose to record a later show.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

From the TivoHD Overview, Q&A, Setup, Tips sticky.



> *Use the "Tupper Method" to eliminate repeats of certain programs with bad guide data.*
> 
> A few shows like _The Daily Show_, _The Colbert Report_, _Big Brother_, and _The Tonight Show_ don't always provide good guide data for their re-runs. These re-runs lack episode titles and they use generic descriptions. Without good guide data, a TiVo series recording can't determine whether these are new or repeats, so it "plays it safe" and records them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

ask said:


> When the networks don't provide unique guide data, TiVo can't determine if the show is new or a repeat, so it records them all to play it safe.


Myth gives you the choice in the SP whether to "play it safe" or record just confirmed first-run shows. Or you can skip repeats, generics, or both. I haven't played with this much since the 1x/day does what I'm looking for.


----------



## jasoncarr (May 3, 2002)

kc1ih said:


> But with the Daily Show, if you are on the east coast won't that cause it to only record the 1 AM showing, meaning you will always be almost a day behind?


Maybe. I timeshift heavily and don't live on the east coast so I haven't noticed.

About the only show I watch within 24hrs of the recording is Rachel Maddow.


----------



## bobg333 (Jul 10, 2009)

The "Tupper Method" does not work for me. I am unable to add an additional keyword item to the Daily show Title wishlist item. And when I make a separate keyword for "A humorous slant . . ." I am unable to use the "thumbs down" to get a minus in front of it. Thoughts?


----------



## dgstivo (Apr 17, 2001)

The "Tupper Method" will not work on Series 1 TiVo units - the original DirecTV with TiVo boxes running software version 3.5.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

dgstivo said:


> The "Tupper Method" will not work on Series 1 TiVo units - the original DirecTV with TiVo boxes running software version 3.5.


I don't think this works for the Series 2 DTiVo boxes either, does it?


----------

